# kitty hammock!! **updated**



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I was so impressed by Estelle58's lovely pictures of her babies in their hammock that I searched and searched for one in the UK and I have just bought this off Ebay.....can't wait for it to arrive and see if the kitties like it!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

awww lovely. Make sure you post pictures of it in use!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

That looks like it might be pretty easy to make...how much did it cost you, Stephie?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I paid £9.99 for it plus a couple of pounds P&P (I think that's about $15-$16) which I think is pretty good. 

If you think you could make it I could always take some close up pictures when I get it so that you kind of have a "plan" to work from


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

The red tie holdings are elastics... i bought it at the pet shop but it looks very easy to make... my mother even told me that they make some at her retirement home as a hobby... i can give you the adress of the person who makes them for the pet shops, it's printed on the wood of the hammock... and i bought a bigger one soo i'll take pictures of it and i'll post them later...


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Updated: Toby in the hammock - after giving it a good sniffing he decided to brave it…unfortunately I think he might be a bit big, he wasn’t so much swinging in it as resting on the floor :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Awwwww... just in time for his birthday...


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

This thread inspired me.. so here is my version of the kitty hammock. It's made from the bottom half of a papasan chair, scrounged from freecycle. I suppose a large tub would also work. The hammock is made from fur fabric and an old sheet on the underside.










Please pretend you can't see the mess in the back... lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That looks really comfortable! And the games in the background remind me of my own house!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You know, I recently bought a couple of those round dish chairs (aka disk chair or sphere chair) in which the fabric hangs off the frame a bit like a hammock. My cats love them, and they are only around $30 at Target or Walmart   

The kitty hammock is to die for, Stephie. Too cute  Sefaleth, I love your homemade version. All the kitties look very pleased with their new hangouts  :lol:


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

My vet's office has a kitty hammock on the desk for the office kitty. She's always sleeping in it, and she likes it up high because she can watch all the action. :lol:


----------

